# Dog urine - roof damage?



## Chicagorooftop2021 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dog urine - modified bitumen roof membrane

Admittedly I know very little about roofs. I live in a condo major city and have a dog. I have roof rights to my condo and would like to install a pedestal turf area for my dog. Ideally I’d like him to use the potty up there so I don’t have to take him out in harsh weather. 

It is becoming a popular trend to install pet turf on roof tops in my city for this very reason. Since the turf is elevated and porous, the dog urine will flow to the roof and then go down the gutters on the roof. I would then occasionally hose down the turf to “wash it down”. There is also sand that is placed in the turf with the specific intent of “neutralizing” the urine.

I am getting quotes from contractors on the turf installation and one contractor turned down our job indicating that the dog urine would damage the roof. My roof membrane is modified bitumen.

I am wondering if anyone can share their opinion/insight on this. Not really looking for lectures on whether or not this is sanitary, but more so would like to know if dog urine will really damage this roof membrane? Part of me thinks my job was too small for this contractor and this was an easy out for him.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can share.


----------

